# The Nikon d90.



## random2 (Dec 5, 2009)

I am completely new to anything to do with a camera, aside from the fact I have read everything out there on what there is to buy and what does what with the new technology out there. Theres a store selling the Nikon d90 for 1,149.99 Might get it.. it comes with a 18-105mm lens too.. I was thinking this or just wait and get that D3s made by nikon in about a year, after saving up. My philosophy is if I can't sell a picture from a d90.. why waste 5grnd on the super nice camera. Any one agree or disagree?? Just would like to hear any input. THaNKS


----------



## DScience (Dec 5, 2009)

Well if you're new to photography, I wouldn't say that the D3s is a good starter camera. And, it's definitely NOT comparable to the D90.

If you are wanting to get into it professionally, and you are sure about that, then I would personally say look into the D700 first, and build up a trusty lens collection. The D700 is pretty much a D3 packed into a small body anyhow.


----------



## random2 (Dec 5, 2009)

This would be a step up from the D90 from my knowledge... Hmmm.. from what I found on it is interesting just a little intimidating... i wouldn't be able to get any lenses just yet if I went this route, trying to budget. Thanks my friend.


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Start out with the D90, buy a body and get yourself some nice glass. Starting out at a D3s wont be easy, it takes a long time to sell your photos, you need experience. It takes a long time to become "pro".

edit: what makes you want to go nikon and not canon?


----------



## random2 (Dec 5, 2009)

I just think they have a nicer lens selection when it comes to what I'm looking for in the outdoor photo world. Canon is great though. I find more reviews in favor of nikon it seems.


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 5, 2009)

random2 said:


> I just think they have a nicer lens selection when it comes to what I'm looking for in the outdoor photo world. Canon is great though. I find more reviews in favor of nikon it seems.


 
Best way to know is to feel each brand in your hands in real life, anyways I say go D90 body with lens or D90 + kit lens, this way after you learn you basics of your DSLR you can upgrade body later, but I would put glass first.


----------



## random2 (Dec 5, 2009)

I agree.. thanks.. I travel with the army so I hope to get some good shots.. The glass proves to be the bread winner.. I'm thinking the d90 and another lens as well as the 18-105mm it includes.


----------



## Vicelord John (Dec 5, 2009)

Atlas77 said:


> edit: what makes you want to go nikon and not canon?


 He could be like me and gets frustrated every time he holds a canon. I hate the damn things, and where the wheel is on the back of the camera, yuck.

I started out with a D100 to learn and hardly spent any money. I'm really glad I did too because if I had purchased a $1200 kit and then realized I wasn't into it, I'd have been pissed. That said, my initial investment with the D100 was about $350 with a Sigma 70-300.


----------



## MPSax1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thom Hogan used a D40 for the cover of a professional photo-enthusiast magazine. I'll tell you something right now, unless you plan to be a sports photographer, even those throw away Kodak cameras will do you some good, and a 1980s film camera will do you more at this point than the finest camera. You need to LEARN. People get subconcious because its an "entry" level DSLR, but the name "DSLR" already says professional in the heads of pros. Pretty much any DSLR will take professional photos these days. Even compacts can do it. If you want to be a pro photographer I say grab a rebel XS or D40 and start shooting. I wanted to be a serious amateur but over time I realized it wasn't exactly how I wanted, now I just shoot here and there. Down blow too much money for now.


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 5, 2009)

random2 said:


> I agree.. thanks.. I travel with the army so I hope to get some good shots.. The glass proves to be the bread winner.. I'm thinking the d90 and another lens as well as the 18-105mm it includes.


 
Good Stuff,you will love the D90. Mines Sitting Beside me right now.:thumbup:

If your looking for well priced lenses I suggest these two, I got my Nikon 18-70 on ebay for 150$, it was made in 2004 as the kit lens for the D70. I also suggest the Nikon 50mm 1.8D, it goes for 120$ new.

What do you know? those are both in my signature. 

Haha trust me I dont like canons too, ugly, functional pieces of..... :lmao:


----------



## MPSax1 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey whoa, canon is just as good 
Personally I've tried Nikon, Canon, and Minolta/Fuji (for film)

Nikon=the non-idiotic designers. very hands on with the arsenal of buttons and the great egos
Canon=more of a digital layout but the grips feel better in my hands, the lenses are cheaper for equal quality, and personally I find its just a more honest business.

When I mean "honest business" I'm not saying the Canon people aren't as more grabbing as the guys at Nikon, but I found that because Nikon is #1 in optics and DSLRs (in terms of gross) Canon battles it with satisfaction. For one, to get a Nikon SLR cleaned out and checked on it'll cost you over $50, for Canon, lifetime free. Nikon only has one 70-200mm and it happens to be the VR one with f/2.8. Canon has all options for people who can't afford/don't need IS and low f stops. Its just my personal shoot on the case. When the D3x came out I gaffed at the price, but because Nikon is the big name juggernaut, the pros complained about the price while ordering it as earlier as possible, again, the don't have too much of a choice. Canon still is a step behind in terms of name and marketing so they make everything "nicer" for everyone. Then again, you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 6, 2009)

MPSax1 said:


> Hey whoa, canon is just as good
> .


 
Only Joking, I like canon too.


----------



## random2 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks every one really.. I will take all advice into consideration...
I just noticed the camera in my drawer has been the Canon powershot A590 is I bought for 99 bucks a few years ago.. LOL.. this thing has given me some good pictures already..


----------



## MPSax1 (Dec 6, 2009)

Great for you! Takes people some time to realize that pretty much any camera on the market can give you fantastic photos. I can never understand people who shoot Coolpixes though....


----------



## random2 (Dec 6, 2009)

IT's like a space shuttle in a box.. holy #$%#.. lol.. can't wait to read the 10000 page book to learn how to turn it on..lol. :mrgreen:


----------



## Vicelord John (Dec 6, 2009)

Wait, you just opened the A590? or you purchased the D90 you were talking about....

I can't believe the A590 would be that confusing...


----------

